# Ultramarines painting help and battle worn marine looks



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

ive recently started a project log on 2nd company the ultramarines im building, 
so far ive used the ultramarine blue army painter sprey to make life easyier, but i what to ask has anyone used this sprey and the process they used after to finnish there marines, im going for a ruiened city bases for them so want the armour to look really battle worn.

wondering if anyones got some pictures of cool battle worn marines i could see, cheers

and if anyone out there got a reallly effectice way for dong ultramarine, then that be much appriceated


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

any ideas guys??


----------



## Model Soldier (Sep 11, 2010)

A pic or two might help so we can see the extent of the paintjob so far.

In the interim, I'd start with the weapons. A bit of scorching around the barrel half of the heat weapons (flamers etc) and some blackening around the tips of the barrels of the basic weapons.

A good place to start with the model itself is the feet, then work your way up, use the same colouring as the bases when adding a bit of dirt around the feet and legs.
Add some dinks and the odd dent or two on the toes, scalpels are good for adding small scarring on the armour (looks like bullets have grazed them). Don't go to deep with the scalpel though.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

cheers, all i done on the models so far is used army painter blue sprey thats it so far , just trying to get an idea here to go from there


----------



## Storm of Iron (Nov 18, 2010)

you could always try using the Forgeworld weathering powders.

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Modelling-Supplies
Guide on how to use the powders, http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Downloads/Product/PDF//w/weathering-powders.pdf

but you can always just paint bolgun metal onto selected areas and give it a badab black wash to show chipped paint etc. 

Was it something like this you had in mind?









hope to be some help, SoI


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

those pictures are exactly the kind of thing im looking to achive yeah, are they your work if so nice going love them.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Here is the easiest way in the world.

Paint them like normal all clean and tidy fresh off the ship then varnish them. Take some oil based paint from an art shop browns and blacks maybe a little orange. And put tiny little dots near rivets panels in the armour ect. Now take a brush dip it in white spirit and run it over the dots of oil paint this will smwar leaving a worn out in the weather and rain look.

With chipping its too easy to go OTT on it. Plus their armour wouldn't be silver underneath the paint.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

what colour would you suggest for under the scraps, as you mentioned it wouldnt be silver?


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

browns and greys I'd say go browns for ultra marines though.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

cool thanks ill have to do a test model up and see


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Chips and scratches are great for battle damage. 

One of the best way's i've found is the sponge technique. basically you take a dark colour (say chardon granite, black, a dark grey or any suitably dark colour for you paint scheme or mix one the the former with your base coat colour) then you sponge that onto the surface of the model creating random splotches of colour. You don't want to overdo it however, only use as much paint on the sponge as you would to drybrush. Blister pack material is great for this. 

Once you've done that you then highlight the lower edges of each chip (this is where it gets finicky and you require patience) with a highlight colour (and a fine brush). This is what creates the 3d illusion. For added effect you blackline the top of the chip. 

You can also do this with scratches, just don't use the sponge but directly paint a small streak of paint on then highlight it. It takes a bit of practice to get the hang of how large you should make them and how much you should do so try it on some older models or a bit of sprue first. 

I'd avoid doing chips with boltgun silver or some such as those can look too bright and fake. You might do it just for some however, as the most recent scratches, it's your call. 

For general dirt and dust you can drybrush the lower legs of the marines with suitable colours. various shades of grey and some grey mixed with brown for your urban bases. You more heavily drybrush the lowest sections. 

Blood is another effect you can add. The best way is using Tamiya clear red, here's a tutorial.  Link


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

@ rems cheers that grat just a question, im using scortched brown as the base for my scratches and worn look, what colour would be good for the hightlight for that, for the worn looks?


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

kickboxerdog said:


> what colour would you suggest for under the scraps, as you mentioned it wouldnt be silver?


TIN BITZ!!


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

> @ rems cheers that grat just a question, im using scortched brown as the base for my scratches and worn look, what colour would be good for the hightlight for that, for the worn looks?


I'd use whatever colour you're using for the armour highlights. For example if the base coat of you power armour is regal blue and you line highlight it with ultramarine blue then i would use ultramarine blue to highlight the scratches too. (though perhaps with a touch of white to make it a bit brighter and stand out more).

Also  Here and  Here are some examples of the sponge method i was talking about with pictures, so you can see what i mean by highlight placement.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

cool there both really cool minitures, ill post a picture my test model when its done


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Slight de-rail here, but still on the subject of weathering and chipping.

I've noticed you guys say don't use silver/metal for the chips. But what if you're painting Necrons? What would you use then?


----------



## Oakley (Aug 19, 2011)

To be honest, I think Ultramarines blue, as contradictory as it is, is a bad colour for basing Ultramarines. Personally, I always use the guide by Pirate Metal Troy on how to paint thousand sons blue.

The guide can be found here.

Hope I was of help to you, remember that Forgeworld's weathering powders could work out very well in addition to any paint scheme, so keep that in mind and good luck for your future miniatures, can't wait to see the come along!


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Oakley said:


> To be honest, I think Ultramarines blue, as contradictory as it is, is a bad colour for basing Ultramarines. Personally, I always use the guide by Pirate Metal Troy on how to paint thousand sons blue.
> 
> The guide can be found here.
> 
> Hope I was of help to you, remember that Forgeworld's weathering powders could work out very well in addition to any paint scheme, so keep that in mind and good luck for your future miniatures, can't wait to see the come along!


that a cool guide thanks, what ive been doing is using the ultramarine army painter sprey the blue gw ink to darken it before highlighting, i was considering just poping down to a local model shop for weathering powders but not sure if there be any good.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Slight de-rail here, but still on the subject of weathering and chipping.
> 
> I've noticed you guys say don't use silver/metal for the chips. But what if you're painting Necrons? What would you use then?


If i were doing necrons (or anything else metallic) then i would apply the chips again with a dark basecolour, for example black, and highlight those with a lighter shade of metallic paint than what the rest of the armour is. Say chainmail if your armour is boltgun or mithril if your armour is chainmail. Though you could use a light grey colour or white instead, to make the chips further stand out. I'd try both and stick with the one i thought looked better. 

Here's an example.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

what be good colours for chips for black armour? maybe greys with white highlights?


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Well i never actually use a pure black colour, depending on the tone i want i'll mix other colours into it. As such i can use pure black chips with fortress grey highlights as they still stand out from the base 'not quite-black' armour. Matt's Black Templar log The Barbarossa Crusade in the projects section of this forum is a great example of this actually. 

If you were using a pure black armour (ie just chaos black) then i'd use a very dark brown shade, such as chardon granite, perhaps with a touch of black mixed into it and then highlight with a lighter grey tone such as fortress grey.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Rems said:


> Well i never actually use a pure black colour, depending on the tone i want i'll mix other colours into it. As such i can use pure black chips with fortress grey highlights as they still stand out from the base 'not quite-black' armour. Matt's Black Templar log The Barbarossa Crusade in the projects section of this forum is a great example of this actually.
> 
> If you were using a pure black armour (ie just chaos black) then i'd use a very dark brown shade, such as chardon granite, perhaps with a touch of black mixed into it and then highlight with a lighter grey tone such as fortress grey.


ive actually converted a new abaddon the dispoiler out of the plastic terminator lord kit and abbadont bitz and he needs a good paint job.


----------

